# Nothing has worked except Lotronex



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I would just like to share an experience I had with dealing with my IBS-D. I have had IBS since 1975. Like many of you I have takeneverything a doctor ordered to control my IBS-D. Nothing has worked except Lotronex. However, between nothing more is available and Lotronex, I had acupuncture. It was a temporary relief. It only worked for about 3 months and then the doctor said she could not change the energy flow and I would need to wait awhile before I could have it again. I thought that if anyone that is out of lotronex and had a vacation planned or some very important life event, they might want togive it a try to help get them through until the next new drug comes along or we can get Lotronex back on the market.


----------

